# What's wong with this dhcpd configuration?

## dE_logics

```
option domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8;

max-lease-time 86400;min-lease-time 86400;

option routers 192.168.1.1;

ddns-update-style none;

deny booting;

deny duplicates;

deny Declines;

allow Leasequery;

local-address 192.168.1.2;

log-facility syslog;

one-lease-per-client false;

ping-check false;

host up {

        hardware ethernet 00:1c:23:a1:9d:09;

        fixed-address 192.168.1.3;

}

host down {

        hardware ethernet 00:1c:23:a1:9d:09;

        fixed-address 192.168.1.4;

}

subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

                range 192.168.1.5 192.168.1.254;

       }
```

Every time I install and attempt to configure this package, it spits out all kinds of errors which I didn't encounter last time. I hope this wont be the case with BIND.

```
/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf line 6: semicolon expected.

deny 

 ^

/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf line 6: expecting a parameter or declaration

deny booting;

             ^

/etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf line 22: subnet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0: bad subnet number/mask combination.

subnet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 

                                       ^

Configuration file errors encountered -- exiting
```

----------

## your_WooDness

Hi there,

concerning the subnet...the subnet decleration should be rather

```
subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

                range 192.168.1.5 192.168.1.254;

       }
```

than 

```

subnet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

                range 192.168.1.5 192.168.1.254;

       }
```

You should check the option "deny booting;" and if it's described in the man page of dhcpd.conf...maybe it has changed over some versions, got kicked out has more options to set...?

WooD

----------

## dE_logics

 *your_WooDness wrote:*   

> Hi there,
> 
> concerning the subnet...the subnet decleration should be rather
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oh, sorry about the bad subnet, I'd already fixed that.

Even if I hash out 'deny booting', it complains about some other option (in a similar way)... and I keep hashing out till everything is hashed out.

----------

## dE_logics

Ok, got it, there was a duplicate invalid entry "ddns-update-style".

----------

